# Ideas on what to name my Rabbitry?



## Daisy-Henry

Hi all.. I have just started breeding lionheads & will be breeding mini rex next year, if all goes well with current litter. I need a Rabbitry name!
Some information -
My name is Shannon, my initials are SLP. I like the colour Lilac and Sky Blue. My rabbits at the moment are (Ruby, Henry & Blue). I live in a village called Sefton Farm. I like the words (Hollow, Creek, Lake, River, Sky, Rose, Hills, Patch, Country, Beauty and Bay). It could end in Bunnies, Rabbits, Rabbitry, whatever you think is nice.

I thought of Hollow Patch Bunnies, but would like more suggestions! 

Thank you!


----------



## Bville

How about Sefton Skies Rabbitry or Rose Hills Rabbits? You said you like the words creek, lake, etc., but I'm wondering if you have any of those features on your property. I think the name should describe something about where you are, something about your rabbits or yourself.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Blue Sky Bunnies or some such iteration.


----------



## Daisy-Henry

Where I live I'm surrounded by hills. I live on an estate of houses. There are 2 forests in my village, one canal and one lake. 

Thank you for the ideas so far, I like them all ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## zombiesue

I GOT F***ING RABBITS RABITRY

Nah too long. Imho Happy Hills Rabitry haha.


----------



## Daisy-Henry

I like Happy Hills Rabbitry! But I'm thinking someone has probably already took that.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## zombiesue

If they did, they don't have a website LOL

omg... are you above rabbit puns? There's always Hoppy Hills Rabitry... lmao. Happy hollow... Hoppy hollow... I'm having fun now and it's not even mine


----------



## Daisy-Henry

LOL! You can always have fun even though it ain't yours! I like Hoppy Hill Bunnies, kind of mixing your idea and mine !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## zombiesue

I also like hoppy hill bunnies. I'd buy a rabbit from a place like that omg. It sounds AWESOME.


----------



## Daisy-Henry

Yeah I do like that  Sounds fun and refreshing, if that makes sense ha ha! Well, that maybe my Rabbitry name then! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## mb123

Over the hill and into the burrow rabbits
Sorry that's maybe a bit long


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## woahlookitsme

If you register your rabbitry with ARBA they will let you give three rabbitry name choices and this lets you know if someone has already registered that name.


----------

